# Skullcandy Headphones



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm looking at picking up some nice over-ear headphones, I've been using some cheap over-ear-clip ones for a while and they're kind of thrashed,(Have paint all over them and shit). I've kind of heard the "Skullcandys are overrated" word around, they seem like nice headphones though for the money, and are a pretty cool looking. Can anyone suggest a model or type, or if you think they're overrated what's better? I've seen some pretty nice ones on Ebay in the $30-$50 range.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

the reason people say they are overrated is because they are made of cheap plastic and break. a lot.
if you want the skullcandy looks but something that will last longer, check out siege. its a newer company that is endorsed by some good boarders/blogs but they put some good quality stuff into their stuff. and skullcandies will become less loud over time. its pretty annoying.


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

Nuforce.com | Personal | Desktop | Mobile | NE-7M

if you want buds those are the best in your price range, and i've tried siege. they were nice but their second generation had weaker drivers so i got these. the ne-6 is way better.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Hmm the Siege look nice, it's also nice to have a different brand instead of being a scenester. Do you think there is a big difference between their $50 and $70 models? I'll probably just go with the $50 ones since I'm not DJing or anything.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

yeah, that will be fine. i'm not sure if i'm picking up those or going all the way with some dre's because i already have redphones for boarding :laugh:


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

look at the koss KSC75
http://www.koss.com/koss/kossweb.nsf/p?OpenForm&pc^sc^KSC75
they are MUCH cheaper than the skull candy and have much better quality sound
in my honest opinion.. i recon skullcandy have the WORST sound quality


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I haven't looked up any reviews, but I have often gotten the impression that skull candy headphones are more about the look than the sound quality.

I am pretty sure that they are cheaply made. Besides seeing them in Target and Walmart stores, even my local motorcycle retail chain (cycle gear) carries them. For riding, I'd get some behind the ear cans and start looking up sites where audiophiles frequent like avsforum.com


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I actually have those exact behind-the-ear Koss's, and I have to admit the sound quality is pretty impressive especially since they were like $20. Hardware wise they're very cheaply built though, and fall apart all the time. I use these when I'm riding my mountain/road bikes since they work well with a helmet, but I'd just like some high-quality over-ear ones for at home and snowboarding, (I have an audio helmet but I don't always wear it depending on what I'm doing). I'll keep looking around, so far I think I like the Siege Divisions the most for the price.


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

yea they are a bit cheaply made
but if you look at the price, you could probably get 3 pairs of Koss headphones for the price of 1 skull candy pair 
i suppose if you wanted some really good quality headphones, you could look at senheisser or audio technica?


----------



## .802steeze (Sep 5, 2009)

purchase the sony stereo headphones at your local best buy. Good sound quality, very cheap (20 dollars), and really comfortable. Also, a long wire incase you need it.


----------

